# [Lesertest] Buffalo LinkStation Duo (NAS)



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sich mit dem gestrigen Tag alles zum 25 Mal jährte, sollte es mir erlaubt sein, mich selbst mit viel zu teurem Spielzeug zu beschenken. So etwas gibt es, so etwas machen nur verdorbene Gesellen und mag für Betrachter von außen sehr egoistisch und selbstverliebt wirken. Da ich damit leben kann und keine anderen Eigenschaften von meinen Mitmenschen zugesprochen bekam, habe ich mir ein Geschenk für 200 Euro gegönnt und somit meine (liebevoll so genannte) Zwiebelbörse sehr viel leichter gemacht. Die Jacke passt wieder hervorragend - die Zwiebelbörse macht's sich stets in der Brusttasche gemütlich -  und es sieht nicht mehr so unglücklich aus, als seien mir diverse Implantate verrutscht.

Jaaa, die Netzwerkfestplatte namens LinkStation Duo der Firma Buffalo mit einem Fassungsvermögen von 2 Terabyte hat sich auf meiner hölzernen Platte meines Schreibtisches breit gemacht. Breit gemacht? Nun, eigentlich ist der kleine Kamerad kaum größer, als zwei hochkant nebeneinander gestellte 3,5" Festplatten.

Genug heißen Brei zwischen den Kiefern produziert; ran ans Eingemachte!
*Der äußere Eindruck

* Der Anblick ließ mir freudige Tränen in meine Äuglein laufen und meine Knie erweichen, als sei es das erste Mal, ein solchen roten Schatz vor mir zu haben.

WebAccess, Built-In Media Server, Enhanced Performance und und und... Wer kann da noch widerstehen? Sind die Packungsdaten, vor allem in Bezug auf die Datenrate, Verblendung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begrüßt werdet ihr von einem sehr geordneten Allerlei von Kabeln. Der groß wirkende Stecker kann aber gepflegt in das private Museum wandern, da er für deutsche Steckdosen "etwas" auseinander stehende Kontakte hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von links nach rechts: Ein sehr flaches Netzwerkabel mit keinerlei Ummantelung. Zumindest macht es nicht den Eindruck, als hätte da ein Fetzen Alufolie drin Platz genommen. Gefolgt wird dieser kleine Wahnsinn vom 230 Volt Anschlusskabel mit Eurostecker. 

Sehr interessant ist dann folgendes Mitbringsel: Das kurze Kabel mit Schalter wird zwischen LinkStation und Netzteil gesteckt. Hat Buffalo schon etwa vorgesorgt, wenn der schwarze Datentank mal stecken geblieben ist? Die schlichte Antwort: Nein. Dieser Schalter dient lediglich dazu, wenn ihr die LinkStation komplett ausschalten möchtet. Zwar hat diese einen 3-stufigen Schalter auf der Rückseite, nur mag den niemand ständig ertasten, wenn das Gerät unpraktisch stehen sollte. Klar, hat der Netzwerkspeicher einen Hänger, kann er damit unsanft in den Schlaf gelegt werden.

Dann folgt, unschwer zu erkennen, die LinkStation Duo mit 2x1 TB. Rechts daneben hat das ungeliebte Kabel Platz genommen, kann aber schnell wieder verschwinden. Das ganz rechts am Rand liegende Objekt verkörpert das Netzteil in seiner vollen Pracht. Stark, nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stärke braucht das Netzteil aber nicht zwangsläufig zu beweisen. Mit einer Ausgangsgleichspannung von 12 Volt und einer Stromstärke von 4 Ampere ist das Netzteil bestens gewappnet, wenn das NAS aus unerklärlichen Gründen nach 48 Watt dürstet. Zur Leistungsaufnahme gehe ich aber später noch ein - bedrängt mich bitte nicht jetzt schon so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite offenbart sich die wahre Identität der LinkStation. Die MAC-Adresse könnt ihr oben entnehmen. Diese wird, der Unlesbarkeit halber, ohne Trennzeichen wie ":" oder "-" angegeben. Darunter lächelt einem die Seriennummer des Gerätes entgegen. Wer mag, darf sich seinen Barcodescanner schnappen und mir sagen, ob die Striche den Werten entsprechen. Scherz beseite, ich habe dem Schutz zuliebe die Zensur walten lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse der Schwerkraft gerichtet aufgestellt und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl erwiesen, dürft ihr voller Ehrfurcht die beiden Festplatten betrachten. Mit noch mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und einer Prise Geduld, können diese sogar recht problemlos entnommen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat euch bis hierhin der Büffel keinen Widerstand erwiesen, könnt ihr euch glücklich schätzen - es wird nicht mehr schlimmer kommen. Bei Betrachtung der ersten Festplatte fällt sofort auf, dass es sich um eine aus dem Hause Western Digital handelt und aus der Reihe "Caviar Green" stammt. Natürlich kommt das der gesamten Leistungsaufnahme zugute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr es gewagt, auch noch die zweite HDD ans Tageslicht zu holen, habt ihr einen wunderbaren Blick auf das Innere des Gehäuses. Ihr seht, ich habe euch nicht zu viel versprochen: Viel Platz bleibt für die Hardware der LinkStation nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit welch Anmut sich das Geschwisterpärchen euch präsentiert! Je Platte liegt der Preis bei etwa 65 Euro. Zusammengefasst, bleiben rund 70 Euro für ein leeres Gehäuse, wenn der Preis bei 200 Euro liegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite mit zugegebenermaßen recht viel Schräglage, bieten sich euch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten:

Die Function-Taste dient dazu, alle auf den darunter befindlichen USB-Anschluss befindlichen Daten von einem USB-Stick in etwa in Ordner zu sortieren. Habt ihr also einen USB-Stick mit .mkv-, .jpg- und .mp3-Dateien, so sortiert die LinkStation Duo jeweils die Dateien in einen Video-, Bilder- und Musik-Ordner. Ausprobiert habe ich diese Funktion bisher aber nicht. Praktisch ist sie aber allemal.

Am USB-Anschluss kann aber auch ein Drucker betrieben werden. Eine Printserver-Funktion liegt vor. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass "Multi-Kulti-Geräte" den Kürzeren ziehen werden und lediglich das Drucken, nicht das Scannen etc. über das Netzwerk möglich sein wird. Ausprobiert habe ich es, ehrlich gesagt, auch hier nicht, da mir die Notwendigkeit fehlt.
Der dreistufige Schalter ist schnell erklärt: Auto = Das NAS schaltet in  Abhängigkeit von im LAN eingeschalteten/ausgeschalteten Rechnern ein  bzw. aus. Dafür ist aber eine spezielle Software nötig (liegt als CD  bei). "Der letzte macht das Licht aus", könnte man auch dazu sagen. On = NAS ist im Dauerbetrieb. Off = Gerät wird ausgeschaltet. Dies kann etwas dauern, wenn die LinkStation bereits einige Minuten in Betrieb ist.

Der Netzwerkanschluss nimmt RJ45-Stecker mit passendem Kabel an und kann, je nach Kabel- und Switch-/Router-Typ, Daten über das Gigabit-LAN scheuchen.

Darunter befindet sich der runde Steckplatz für das 12V/4A-Netzteil. Die Möglichkeit, die LinkStation mit einem Schloss gegen Diebstahl zu sichern, wird einem auch geboten. Der 50 mm Lüfter hat oben rechts seinen Platz eingenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Frontansicht hat der Netzwerkspeicher drei LEDs. Eine zeigt an, dass Spannung anliegt, die andere informiert den Benutzer über die Funktion und die unterste LED wiederum zeigt an, wenn Arbeitsvorgänge innerhalb des NAS vorliegen oder Fehler aufgetreten sind. Fehler kommen vor, aber auch hier liegt es Buffalo am Herzen, euch bei solchen blöden Vorkommnissen nicht im Nassen stehen zu lassen.

In der Bedienungsanleitung sowie auf einer hilfreichen Internetseite befinden sich die "Blinkcodes", da die LEDs bestimmte Blinkreihenfolgen haben und somit Rückschluss auf diverse Fehler und Informationen geben können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchtet ihr ein NAS hardwareseitig modden, Kaltlichtkathoden einbauen, den Lüfter aufmotzen oder gar die CPU übertakten? Alles kein Problem, nur nicht mit diesem Gerät  Euch steht aber in der Tat offen, ob ihr mit diesem 50x50x10 mm messenden Lüfter auf der Rückseite Zeit eures Lebens verbringen möchtet. Meiner macht unerklärliche Geräusche, als ob das Lager kurzzeitig "einen abbekommen hat". Wie dem auch sei. Der Lüfter soll gewechselt werden? Lasst das bitte eure Freundin oder jemanden mit guten Fingernägeln machen. Alles Andere bereitet euch nur Schmerzen; ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Der beiden schwarze Stäbchen hinten herausgezogen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...habt ihr einen wunderzarten Blick auf den 50 mm Lüfter, der mit einem üblichen dreipoligen Stecker an das Mainboard des NAS angeschlossen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ihr die Katze im Sack kauft, verrate ich euch bereits jetzt, welcher Lüfter verbaut ist. Es handelt sich hierbei um kein namhaftes Fabrikat. Das Objekt ist nicht beleuchtet, hat kein Potentiometer zur Drehzahlregulierung und versorgt die Festplatten mit einem hauchzarten aber irgendwie lauten Luftstrom, wenn der Computer gerade nicht an ist.

Diese Eindrücke entspringen meinem Hirngespinst und bedürfen keiner Spende von Vertrauen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Neue Firmware drauf!
*
Irgendwann schoss mir ein  Gedankenblitz durch den Schädel, ich könnte doch mal nach einer neuen  Firmware für die LinkStation gucken. Gesagt, getan. Die Firmware (Version 1.37) ist mit  etwa 190 MB kein Leichtgewicht. Der Aktualisierungsvorgang selbst  dauert rund 5-10 Minuten und wird einfach über eine auf Windows ausgeführte .exe verrichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die etwas träge Konfiguration über die Web-Oberfläche*

Habt ihr die LinkStation Duo erfolgreich zum Netzwerk verbunden und sie auch in der Netzwerkumgebung gefunden, macht die IP-Adresse des Gerätes ausfindig und greift am besten direkt via Firefox & Co. darauf zu.

Die Oberfläche wirkt leicht träge, aber soll bei damaligen Firmware-Versionen noch wesentlicher träger gewesen sein. Genießen wir also den aktuellen Fortschritt der Dinge.

Bei erfolgreicher Paarung zwischen Browser und NAS macht sich dieses Bild breit. Es sind zwei Ordner freigegeben. Der Ordner "info" ist mit Handbüchern und Programm der LinkStation bestück, der Ordner "share" wiederum dient zur Nutzung der Funktion Direct Copy. Was das ist? Nun, ich habe es leider anders umschrieben, es ist aber damit die Funktion gemeint, USB-Speicher an den vorgesehenen Anschluss zu stöpseln und die Function-Taste zu drücken. Ihr erinnert euch noch dunkel? Gut!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Verrückte, die jeden Geschwindigkeitsrausch mitnehmen möchten, der möglich ist, dem sie ein RAID 0 Verbund an die Brust gelegt. Da mir das NAS zu Beginn schon die Funktion überwiegend als Backup-Speicher zugeschrieben bekam, musste der Verbund gelöscht werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gewagter Klick auf "Raid entfernen", wirft euch zuerst eine hastige Meldung zur Bestätigung dieses Arbeitsschrittes entgegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich: Wir handeln im vollen Bewusstsein und mit der gehörigen Portion Verstand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit nun auch der letzte Zweifel aus der Welt geräumt wird, müsst ihr eine zufällig generierte Zahlenkombination abtippen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Erstellen des RAID 1 Verbundes geht ungewöhnlich flott über die Bühne, leider dauert die sogenannte Synchronisation sehr viel länger. Lasst sie mal gute 2 Stunden dauern. In dieser Zeit könnt ihr aber völlig problemlos das NAS nutzen, nur kann die Datenrate über das LAN vermindert sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre ein neuer Verbund geschaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutzer und Gruppen können ohne viel Vorkenntnisse ebenfalls erstellt werden. Einzelnen Benutzern können Kontingente für Festplattenspeicher zugewiesen werden. Dieser armen Wurst etwa wurde nur 1 Gigabyte zur Verfügung gestellt. Möge es die ersten 2 Minuten reichen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann muss diesem bemitleidenswerten Genossen noch eine Ordnerfreigabe zugewiesen werden, um die geballte Power von einem Gigabytchen (...) nutzen zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die LinkStation Duo als Mediaserver* 

Da ich auch einen Player im Wohnzimmer besitze, der mit DLNA, dem Standard zum Streamen von Medien über das Netzwerk, zurecht kommt, muss der Medienserverdienst eingerichtet werden.

Dafür habe ich einen Ordner namens Media erstellt, der dann später Unterordner wie "Videos", "Musik" und "Bilder" enthalten soll.

Kommata sind übrigens verboten. Nehmt euch hieran also bitte kein Beispiel und probiert das um Gottes Willen nicht Zuhause aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Punkt "Erweiterungen" muss zudem sichergestellt werden, dass die gerade errichtete Freigabe auch einen Zweck erfüllt und der Medienserverdienst scharf geschaltet ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit vollstem Verstand ausgefüllt? Ab zur Glotze, an der hoffentlich ein DLNA-fähiges Gerät angeschlossen ist. In diesem Fall hat sich der BD-C 5500 von Samsung sich dazu bereit erklärt, für dieses Experiment seinen Kopf her zu halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rote A-Taste gedrückt, zeigt sich die LinkStation im Auswahlmenü.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles paletti? Nun ist das NAS eingebunden und es kann auf dort liegende Medien zugegriffen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei bewegten Bildern lässt sich die LinkStation nicht lumpen. Allerdings haben erfahrungsgemäß Videos mit WMV 9-Codec und einer Auflösung 1080x1920 mit 8 Mbit/s Datenrate beim Abspielen zu Beginn des Videos einen kurzen Aussetzer von 3 Sekunden. Danach läuft der Film ohne Probleme weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Leistungsaufnahme der LinkStation Duo*

Tadaaa! Nun, endlich darf ich euch elektrisieren... Gott, der war übel...

Hat sich der Netzwerkspeicher in den Standby-Modus versetzt, so hat er noch eine recht stattliche Leistungsaufnahme von 6 Watt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Betrieb erlaubt es sich das Geräte, im Schnitt 19 Watt aus dem Netz zu ziehen. Ein ganz humaner Wert, der aber auch sehr den verbauten Caviar Green-Festplatten zugeschrieben werden darf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Netzwerkleistung der LinkStation*

Nach der Leistungsaufnahme widmen wir uns nun der Leistung. Punkt. Mit welcher Datenrate versüßt euch die LinkStation schreibend das Leben? Ich habe eine Testdatei mit 700 MByte für diese Zwecke benutzt - dafür ist sie noch gut genug.

Schreibend sind rund 21 MByte/s drin; 700 Megabyte sind somit in ca. 29 Sekunden von A nach B geschoben, wobei hier beachtet werden muss, dass das System in einem Raid 1-Verbund läuft, wodurch die Leistung stark beeinträchtigt werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesend werden die Daten mit 31 MByte/s durch die Leitung gejagt, womit in etwa 23 Sekunden 700 MB abgearbeitet wären.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ -Alle Werte sind bewusst aufgerundet, da die Screenshots eine Momentaufnahme darstellen und der Durchschnittswert durchaus höher ausfallen kann-_

*Video des Startvorganges*​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlEPN6DbyfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Fazit*

Die LinkStation Duo von Buffalo ist ein vielseitiger Freund, der sich nahtlos in das bestehende Netzwerk einbinden lässt. 

Die geringe Leistungsaufnahme, dem gegenüberstehende Datenrate und der recht günstige Preis könnte manchem das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen lassen. 

Auf der anderen Seite kränkeln allerdings die relativ lange Bootzeit mit 3 Minuten und die etwas träge Web-Oberfläche zur Konfiguration des Gerätes und die noch nicht ganz ausgereifte Energieoption, dass sich das Gerät beim Starten eines DLNA-Gerätes (der Playstation 3 etwa) nicht automatisch mit einschaltet. 

Wer allerdings über die Mankos hinweg sehen und immer noch auf der suche nach einer Netzwerkfestplatte mit effektiv 2 Terabyte Platz mit DLNA-Fähigkeit und Gigabit-LAN-Anbindung ist, der liegt bei der LinkStation Duo von Buffalo goldrichtig!
*
Gut*
+ Vergleichsweise günstiger Preis
+ Geringe Maße
+ Vergleichsweise geringe Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb
+ Geringe Geräusche im Leerlaufbetrieb
+ Gigabit-LAN-Anbindung
+ Festplatten können getauscht werden
+ Organisation/Verwaltung von Gruppen und Benutzern
+ DLNA-fähig

*Nicht so gut*
- Gehäuse vollständig aus Kunststoff
- Leistungsaufnahme im Standby-Modus
- Lange Bootzeit (etwa 3 Minuten)
- Träge Web-Oberfläche
- "Rattern" (Arbeitsgeräusche) der Festplatten wahrnehmbar
*Was ich mir für die Zukunft noch vorgenommen habe

*

Der aktuelle 50 mm Lüfter muss ausgetauscht werden. Ein Ersatz von Revoltec wurde geordert. Wie ich das Kabel des Lüfters mit einer Länge von 50 Zentimetern im Gehäuse unterbringe, sei erstmal offen...
Die LinkStation so zum Einschalten bewegen, dass sie auch auf DLNA-Geräte anspringt. Bisher klappt diese Reaktion nur mit Rechnern. Deswegen läuft das NAS mit einem Sleeptimer, sodass das Gerät sich ab 2:00 aus und gegen 9:00 an jedem Tag der Woche wieder einschaltet. Das kann keine endgültige Lösung sein. Buffalo macht es einem auch nicht leichter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lob, Kritik, Anregungen oder gar heißer Dampf? Immer her damit! Ich versuche stets in aller Regel schnell zu antworten und eventuell noch einige Tipps oder letzte Entscheidungen für einen bevorstehenden Kauf zu geben.

Einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter
​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2010)

*- Den Schlagabtausch gibt es hier - *


----------

